# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Best paintings museums in Europe

## Maciamo

I would like to hear other people's opinion on the best painting art galleries and museums in Europe. Here is a selection among those I have visited in order of liking.


*5-star museums*

Louvre, Paris
Galleria degli Uffizi, Florence
Royal Museums of Fine Arts, Brussels
National Gallery, London
Prado, Madrid
Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam

*4-star museums*

Tate Britain, London
Orsay Museum, Paris

*3-star museums*

Courtauld Gallery, London

----------

